# Do pigeons need a big space to breed and raise their young??



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, i have to new pigeons and i have seperated them from the other pigeons. There in kinda a small place, but big enough to jump and walk around. I'm planning to move them in the bigger house soon. Can they breed and will their eggs be able to survive?

Please Help!!

Thanks!!

pigeonkeeper


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> Hi, i have to new pigeons and i have seperated them from the other pigeons. There in kinda a small place, but big enough to jump and walk around. I'm planning to move them in the bigger house soon. Can they breed and will their eggs be able to survive?
> 
> Please Help!!
> 
> ...



How big is "kinda small"?? How soon do you plan to move them? If they lay eggs, you won't be able to move them without them abandoning the eggs. If they eggs hatch, you won't be able to move them until the babies are weaned. If you plan to give them dummy eggs, then it doesn't matter. So, depending on when you plan to move them, need to think ahead just a bit.........get your ducks in a row so to speak.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

the size is h=1.5ft and the length and width is about 3 ft?? do u think they can live and raise young it that small of an area for about a week??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> the size is h=1.5ft and the length and width is about 3 ft?? do u think they can live and raise young it that small of an area for about a week??


The one pair of birds will be just fine in that for a week. They would probably be "ok" (it's not ideal) in it to raise one round of youngsters........
Sorry, but I have to say this and I don't want to hurt your feelings or make you mad...........
You're asking a lot of questions and they are important and it's things that you need to know and SHOULD ask.......however, I just get the feeling that you aren't quite prepared for breeding and babies, etc............
So, my suggestion is this.........if you've got a pair of birds now, and apparently you do, put them in the cage mentioned, get your loft/pigeon house built and if in the meantime any eggs are laid, throw them away and replace with plastic eggs.
Trust me........in the long run, you'll be much happier and so will the birds, if you are prepared BEFORE you jump in head first.
You need to get them proper housing, proper feed, grit, vitamins..........if you want healthy birds, you can just put them in a cage with some corn and water and expect anything great from them. All they'll do is "exist".....they won't be happy and neither will you.


----------

